# SEARCHING Bertie Bassett 11.3hh Welsh Sec A



## a12 (15 November 2011)

Bertie sold Sept 2010 to a lovely family, name 'WHITTINGTON'  from Yorkshire/Skipton s(Daughter Tallula & Evie). Bertie is a stunning bay welsh section a. I believe he's doing very well looking at show results on line with Ilkley and District Riding Club and Hanlith Hall Horse Shows. Unfortunatly I have lost contact details and would love to hear from them. Thanks


----------



## joyrider (15 November 2011)

If they are into showing it might be worth trying Horse Gossip or Saddlesoap forums as someone may know them.


----------



## lcharles (18 November 2011)

Does he have a wide white blaze on his face? The gap between his eyes is pretty much all white? x


----------



## a12 (18 November 2011)

Yes he does!!! Tried to post a pic on here but dont know how to!! Do you know him? x


----------



## nina1995 (23 November 2011)

I no this pony, unfortunatly i don't have a phone number for the family that own him, but he is at a place called crossbanks stables, you could try contacting one of the organizers at ilkley show or at hanlith hall to see if they have a number for crossbanks stables, hope this helps


----------



## spottyfilly (23 November 2011)

If you look on lune valley horse and riders or morecambe bay riding club, someone recently was selling a pony called bertie basset, may well be the same pony


----------



## a12 (26 November 2011)

Ive looked on their sites but no luck can you find the advert you saw by any chance?? x


----------



## millimoo (27 November 2011)

Imknow the mother ... Google 'Shine' Ilkley (hair salon) as she's one of the owners. Or was.... 
Crossbanks Stables is at Addingham, nr Ilkley and I passed them on mass out for a hack near my parents house this summer, there was definitely a bay with a blaze - they also have a grey. CIntact the hair salon, Ilkley is a small place, and I'm sure someone will pass the message on


----------



## a12 (27 November 2011)

Made contact and he's doing really well thanks so much to you all for your help  xx


----------



## cally6008 (27 November 2011)

excellent result


----------

